
Unless You're Oprah, 'Be Yourself' Is Terrible Advice - caser
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/06/05/opinion/sunday/unless-youre-oprah-be-yourself-is-terrible-advice.html?WT.mc_id=2016-JUNE-FB-MC8-AUD_DEV-0610&WT.mc_ev=click&ad-keywords=AUDDEVGate&_r=0&referer=
======
Shish2k
> A decade ago, the author A. J. Jacobs spent a few weeks trying to be totally
> authentic. He announced to an editor that he would try to sleep with her
> [...] You can imagine how his experiment worked out.

I've spent a few years trying to be totally authentic, and it's actually
worked really well - the difference being that I don't just say every thought
that comes into my head as soon as I think it. Like if I had a hot editor I
wouldn't jump straight to "I want to sleep with you", but rather think "She's
hot... but there are a bunch of external real-world factors that mean sleeping
together would be a bad idea and a negative in the long run, so on balance, I
prefer the world where it doesn't happen", and then I can honestly say "I am
not planning on sleeping with you".

------
teilo
Judging how Oprah behaves off camera, not sure this is great advice for her
either.

